

How a New Jobless Era Will Transform America - Maven911
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2010/03/how-a-new-jobless-era-will-transform-america/7919

======
tokenadult
Published in March 2010. A lot has happened since then. (This is Hacker NEWS,
after all.)

~~~
Maven911
I still fee its a worthwhile read even if its a bit old and lengthy

